#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  verschil tussen moslim en islamiet

## pixelized

Ik heb al een tijdje een vraag maar tot nu heeft niemand mij een volledig antwoord kunnen geven... de vraag is: wat is het verschil tussen een moslim of islamiet... er is volgens mij wel een verschil maar niemand kan mij dat precies uitleggen.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door pixelized_ 
> *Ik heb al een tijdje een vraag maar tot nu heeft niemand mij een volledig antwoord kunnen geven... de vraag is: wat is het verschil tussen een moslim of islamiet... er is volgens mij wel een verschil maar niemand kan mij dat precies uitleggen.*


Een moslim (Arabisch: , moeslim) is een aanhanger van de islam. Letterlijk betekent het iemand die zich overgeeft, waarbij gedoeld wordt op de overgave aan Allah. Andere termen voor een moslim zijn islamiet of de verouderde benaming mohammedaan.

Moslims zelf gebruiken meestal het woord moslim, in tegenstelling tot de door hen fel afgewezen Europese aanduiding mohammedaan. Het synoniem muzelman komt van het Turkse musulman dat weer afgeleid is van het Perzische meervoud musliman. Moslims wijzen er vaak op dat de woorden islam en moslim verband houden met het Arabische woord voor vrede: salam. Ze zijn alledrie afkomstig van dezelfde drieletterige wortel S-L-M, die onder andere "zich overgeven, onderwerpen" betekent.

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamiet
*
- verwijderd -*

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door pixelized_ 
> *Ik heb al een tijdje een vraag maar tot nu heeft niemand mij een volledig antwoord kunnen geven... de vraag is: wat is het verschil tussen een moslim of islamiet... er is volgens mij wel een verschil maar niemand kan mij dat precies uitleggen.*


vanwaar de vraag?

----------


## pixelized

gewoon nieuwsgierig, naar het verschil mocht die er zijn... gewoon een nieuwsgierige kaaskop  :tik:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

islamiet is gewoon een in het westen verzonnen term, net als mohammedaan idd.
wijzelf noemen ons moeslimeen.

----------


## pixelized

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *islamiet is gewoon een in het westen verzonnen term, net als mohammedaan idd.
> wijzelf noemen ons moeslimeen.*


De islam (Arabisch: الإسلام al-islām)..... ????

----------

